# Corrado RS, Side Bar: An Ode To Quality



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

The hardest part of any project car is parts selection – quality parts are hard to come by. When I first started out with my Corrado, back in 2002, I relied heavily on the existing knowledge of Volkswagen veterans, scouring online forums and reading old magazines separating quality from crap. I began to process Physics 101, (despite not passing in three through College) reading The Way Things Work for the first time since I was five, and amassing some 10,000 posts on one of the largest automotive internet forums, learning from other people's mistakes. Along the way I made some misguided purchases as the direction of the project evolved, but I made it a point to focus on quality products...

Continue reading here


----------

